# 410 TSS shells



## Deadeyedeek

Anyone have a box or Two that they would part with, can trade for other ammo or I have a ton of turkey calls can trade. Cant get it anywhere..Thanks in advance..Grandsons first year


----------



## Sammy Bixler

Location?


----------



## Kenlow1

His profile says Bryan, Ohio


----------



## ezbite

check on line, I just had a box of #9 (yes #9 shot) delivered to my door and it cost me over $40 for that box, I sure hope they work as advertised.


----------



## turkey hunter

Check online at vance outdoors


----------



## Deadeyedeek

I have located some..but thanks everyone for responding..DD


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> check on line, I just had a box of #9 (yes #9 shot) delivered to my door and it cost me over $40 for that box, I sure hope they work as advertised.


Me too.


----------



## privateer

ezbite said:


> check on line, I just had a box of #9 (yes #9 shot) delivered to my door and it cost me over $40 for that box, I sure hope they work as advertised.


seriously? a single box of 25 rounds #9 shot for $40! wow, i may have a few cases of 410 that i would part with for that price... or perhaps i should hold out longer...


----------



## turkey hunter

Nope that would be only 5 rounds of federal tss turkey ammo.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

About 6 bucks a shot..but what a difference between TSS and regular 6-8 shot. For youngsters and first timers, really want the kill and not the wound!


----------



## bobk

Deadeyedeek said:


> About 6 bucks a shot..but what a difference between TSS and regular 6-8 shot. For youngsters and first timers, really want the kill and not the wound!


What’s your opinion on effect range with the tss?


----------



## Sammy Bixler

I shoot the tss turkey and I shot my bird last year at 30 yards stone dead 410 also


----------



## Deadeyedeek

New experiance with 410..shooting at 20yds with regular 6-8-9 shot did not make me confident in grandson killing one, but shot the TSS..dang what a difference, longest was 31yds with TSS, confident he could kill one that distance..my opinion effective range 30-35yds


----------



## Deadeyedeek

also add that was with fixed full choke Have a friend that shoots a 410, and he said its better with an extra full ?


----------



## bobk

Thanks for the info guys. Helps knowing where to set the decoys.


----------



## ironman172

You tube it., although they were shooting the Stevens 310 in 410ga with screw in turkey choke
Don't think my 410 factory full ,would come close and at the price per shell....Screw it ..... the 12ga will be fine


----------



## DHower08

privateer said:


> seriously? a single box of 25 rounds #9 shot for $40! wow, i may have a few cases of 410 that i would part with for that price... or perhaps i should hold out longer...


No no no. For the tss turkey loads that is 5 shots


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> The
> Thanks for the info guys. Helps knowing where to set the decoys.


Ezbite likes a challenge, set his at 70yrds they were hitting the target the video I saw..... wouldn't you like watching him chase the bird down (make sure you video it )


----------



## bobk

I will probably be carrying the camera instead of a gun. Stay tuned.


----------



## turkey hunter

first one with the Stevens 301 410 at 30 yards with nitro tss 9.5x10 ammo.


----------



## DHower08

What kind of patterns are you getting out of that gun


----------



## turkey hunter

This is 35 yards


----------



## DHower08

I'd take that any day of the week. My boy killed a bird 2 fall seasons ago with a 410 and tss. I wasn't super impressed with the load and gun combo but it wasn't a very expensive gun and only had a fixed full barrel


----------

